# Removing old Whirlpool over the range microwave oven



## skiergordo (Jun 16, 2018)

I am struggling to remove an old Whirlpool over the counter microwave ovne. I have disconnected the vent hood, removed all the plastic grill fronts, have turned the 'quick release' bolts and they are floating freely but the unit does not 'rotate forward.' Pulling on the unit I do see the vertical brackets that the quick release bolts pass through and they float a little. But something else is still holding the unit to the wall. One past posting said something about a back up safety system but I don't see one. The instructions for the quick release bolts states to 'SUPPORT OVEN BEFORE TURNING' implying that the oven will be released and fall forward. BUT IT DOESN'T! Help!!:sad:


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

If the front drops down and is loose you have to get under neath the rear and push up. it's probably on a plate that is screwed to the wall with a lip on it to hold the rear in place. sometimes it's not easy and you need two people to hold it. Make sure the range is protected or moved out of the way. I have seen many cracked glass cook tops from micro's dropped on them.


----------



## cat's_pajamas (May 9, 2018)

You may have already come across these tips/help, but, just in case you haven't:
I found something on this forum from 2008:
https://www.diychatroom.com/f47/cant-remove-whirlpool-over-range-microwave-17264/
Also, this video:
https://www.repairclinic.com/Video/...l-Microwave-Disassembly-Microwave-Repair-Help
And, this:
"Some [Whirlpool] models had a pin that you dropped in while installing to hold the microhood up while you install the 2 bolts. The pin was located just behind the right hand mounting bolt. This pin was supposed to be removed after installation was complete. It might have been left in place."


----------

